# My German Shepherds



## Kate (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I take it these are your dogs? Wasn't sure since there wasn't any text accompanying the photos. :wink:

Where in BC are you? My mom lives outside Cranbrook. LOVE it up there


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome! 

I love German shepherds but I have to be honest I think the show ring has been a devastation on the general health of this breed. The way they stand, walk, "run" is just unnatural.


----------



## Kate (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, these are a few of my dogs here at Rockannand. We are in the Fraser Valley, here are my websites~~

Rockannand German Shepherds  Mission, BC Canada
Rockannand German Shepherd Dogs

Our Canadian National German Shepherd Dog Show is in Cloverdale, BC starting tomorrow, so I cannot take any more time, I've got to head to bed as tomorrow morning will be here before I know it and I've got chores to do before we leave!! I keep adding 'to do' to my list!!!

I would very much love to chat more about the '70's when extreme-ness was introduced into many of the lines. Just to assure you, Breeders 'these days' have been working hard to correct. My start was in Schutzhund a very long time ago. I am so very pleased that the Judges are not putting those ones up any longer. Balance is what I've always bred for, and I am in style once more, lol. Bye for now!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to DFC. 
I'm with Natalie on the show GSDs. I just can't hardly stand to look at them anymore. They've become so... unnatural. But, I know GSDs are great dogs, and I look forward to having you here with us! I'd LOVE to see GSD breeders move away from the sloped look, and if that's what's happening, then WOO HOO.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Kate said:


> Yes, these are a few of my dogs here at Rockannand. We are in the Fraser Valley, here are my websites~~
> 
> Rockannand German Shepherds* Mission, BC Canada
> Rockannand German Shepherd Dogs
> ...


Best of luck! 

But...from everything I've read and seen, the extreme-ness seems to either be getting worse or staying relatively constant. The breeders I have seen that work on the basis of "balance" seem to be the working lines rather than the show lines. Show breeders seem to be selecting dogs that have such an extreme slope that it deforms these dogs to have such terrible hips and knees. 

From the looks of your dogs they are from show lines with such extreme sloping toplines that they have terribly weak back ends. It's painful to see these dogs move IMO.


----------

